
Arson Artist sets fire to FSB HQ entrance - kephra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDxa_jK5QYg
======
kephra
and a bit explaining text:

[http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/russian-performance-
ar...](http://www.themoscowtimes.com/article/russian-performance-artist-sets-
fire-to-fsb-entryway/546064.html)

